# Foamy Piss



## Big Worm (Jul 31, 2013)

So I was talking to a guy who has kidney failure and he said when he pisses it foams up real bad in the toilet.  So much to the point it will fill up the whole bowl with foam.

With that said, I started paying a little more attention when I take a piss.  I noticed mine foams up a little but nothing crazy.  Is there a normal amount or should there be none at all?

Ive read it could be a high protein diet or that kidneys are taking a shit and cant process the protein properly.  Wondering if I should go see the doc or not?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 31, 2013)

This is all bullshit, BigWorm pisses sitting down and cant see whether there is foam or not. 

I dunno worm, if you have a strong manly stream you tend to get foam regardless. 

Never hurts to check with the doc though


----------



## Big_paul_ski (Jul 31, 2013)

You could get checked. I had that and want and took a piss in the cup and it was nagative.   What you want to do if concerned is get a 24 hour uranalisis. You will be given a jug to piss in for 24 hours. You'll have to keep in in the refrigerator in between pisses so don't mistake it for juice if you get up groggy in the middle of the night lol. Mine showered some protein in my pee. Creatinine clearance and all types of things are checked. I went to a specialist to get the results read and I was fine do to my diet and muscle mass. What raised the red flag for me was high creatinine levels. If you so get the test don't lift for a few days before the test.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 31, 2013)

I noticed this too on cycle. Off cycle I didn't have foamy pee. Hope everythings okay


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2013)

Worm it'll change based on your hydration levels.  No big deal. Your kidneys are fine.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 31, 2013)

I was worried about this also. When i get back from the gym and go pee, there is a lot of foam. I think part of it could be just a strong stream of urine and the other part being dehydrated, which doesn't make sense because i drink about 40-50 oz just during my workout

I had blood work done a few months back when i noticed this and everything came back fine


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2013)

i foam up all the time


----------



## Big_paul_ski (Jul 31, 2013)

R1rider said:


> I was worried about this also. When i get back from the gym and go pee, there is a lot of foam. I think part of it could be just a strong stream of urine and the other part being dehydrated, which doesn't make sense because i drink about 40-50 oz just during my workout
> 
> I had blood work done a few months back when i noticed this and everything came back fine



Regular blood work can miss things. If your really concerned or want piece of mind get the 24 hours pee test. It will tell you exactly how your kidneys are functioning.i was instructed to have it done every 6 months. You have to take care of your kidneys. They are not resilient like our livers.


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 31, 2013)

I would have to agree with BigPaul that would be the sure way to find out. I know that usually your going to get some foam when you have a good stream.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah Worm,  I wouldn't panic, many things cause "foamy pee"  ........like POB said above about hydration levels, it will change from time to time, you will have a more foam if mildly dehydrated because of the formation of concentrated urine, which causes foamy urine.... many pregnant woman have this....You're not pregnant Big Worm are you!?  hahaha!  Anyhow, rapid urination, concentrated urine, UTI can all be culprits....hell even certain toilet bowel cleaners could cause your piss to foam more...... if it is something wrong with your kidneys other symptoms are usually present like swelling of  ankles, face or feet and even any of these: frequent urination, strong persistant urge to urinate, abdominal pain, cloudy urine with an odor, inability to urinate, blood in the urine and back side/groin pain......   Now I am going to take a piss......


----------



## Big_paul_ski (Jul 31, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Yeah Worm,  I wouldn't panic, many things cause "foamy pee"  ........like POB said above about hydration levels, it will change from time to time, you will have a more foam if mildly dehydrated because of the formation of concentrated urine, which causes foamy urine.... many pregnant woman have this....You're not pregnant Big Worm are you!?  hahaha!  Anyhow, rapid urination, concentrated urine, UTI can all be culprits....hell even certain toilet bowel cleaners could cause your piss to foam more...... if it is something wrong with your kidneys other symptoms are usually present like swelling of  ankles, face or feet and even any of these: frequent urination, strong persistant urge to urinate, abdominal pain, cloudy urine with an odor, inability to urinate, blood in the urine and back side/groin pain......   Now I am going to take a piss......



Those symptoms are generally common with later stage kidney disease. Lots of people have it and don't even know it. I'm not saying the OP has something wrong but IMO it's better to be safe them sorry. Most don't connect AAS use with kidney issues directly but when your liver is stressed your kidneys can start to take a beating.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 31, 2013)

Big_paul_ski said:


> Those symptoms are generally common with later stage kidney disease. Lots of people have it and don't even know it. I'm not saying the OP has something wrong but IMO it's better to be safe them sorry. Most don't connect AAS use with kidney issues directly but when your liver is stressed your kidneys can start to take a beating.




^^^  Very true  Big Paul.......best bet is to find out Worm


----------



## Big_paul_ski (Jul 31, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> ^^^  Very true  Big Paul.......best bet is to find out Worm



I'm just trying to say that's what I would do. Better safe than sorry. Thank you.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 31, 2013)

Big_paul_ski said:


> I'm just trying to say that's what I would do. Better safe than sorry. Thank you.



No I fully agree with you!   Besides we need to make sure Big Worm is not pregnant......


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay, time to clear up a few things:

-Foamy urine is normally a sign of proteinuria (excess protein in urine)
This shows that a person has chronic kidney disease, and possible damage to glomerulus

-drugs can cause foamy urine

-large amount of urinating (like after waking) can cause foam

The ONLY time to worry is when there is a substantial amount of foam in urine, as if you mixed it with soap

And as paul said, keep a close eye on kidneys

Thats what hits most bbers (tom prince, flex, nasser, etc)

Bp out of control+nsaids and other drugs=kidney damage

Stay healthy guys


----------



## trim (Aug 1, 2013)

Worm, I would start to panic if I were you.  Its the first signs you get when you start turning gay.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 2, 2013)

trim said:


> Worm, I would start to panic if I were you.  Its the first signs you get when you start turning gay.




Shit, why panic?  Lets celebrate diversity.


----------



## BeastMaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Damn. Been noticing my piss is foamy ever since I read this thread.. Got me paranoid now


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 2, 2013)

I have literally been forcing the piss out as hard as i possibly can to make as much foam as possible. 


I hope I pass the gay foam piss test. 

Worm, i say we cross streams and see if we can't make our own "gay club foam party" in the bathroom.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 7, 2013)

Pissed in a cup for the doctor at work......he ran some sort of test on it and said no blood or protein in it so I guess im ok.  I think POB nailed it being hydration related.


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 26, 2021)

Hate to bump up a 7yr old thread but this has been something confusing me for years so was hoping others can add to the discussion.
Ive always wondered about this and read so many different things like if you have foam is chronic kidney disease and thats it, also read it could be from eating excessive protein which im sure we all do, also from lifting heavy which im sure we all do.

A few years ago i had a minor exam for my job that was unexpected so i was stressed out and may have lifted heavy that day, cant remember for sure but i was def going to the gym regularly and only took protein powder and creatine nothing crazy at all. So I go for the test and the lady comes out and partially failed me for the urine test saying protein and urobiligen was found. So this all scared me as i thought i was in real bad health, had no health insur at the time and couldnt even get an appt with a real dr anyway this test was done at an urgent care.

My best idea was to just quit my hardcore supps protein and creatine and waited about two weeks and go retested and i was fine but that just doesnt make sense. Id understand if i was on some crazy cycle but no way protein powder and creatine could damage a person like that unless it threw off the results of the test.

Would love to hear what you guys think thanks.


----------



## Bushidowarrior (Mar 27, 2021)

You should get checked out just for peace of mind IMO.  I have the same thing, doc said I was fine.  But keep a journal of food, drugs, whatever, and you can associate the cause.  Ckd is not diagnosed until the late stages, so you may already be a goner. When I drink coffee, even when I engage in behaviour that causes foamy piss, no more foam rubber ducky sad without a bubble bath.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 27, 2021)

Creatine will affect your creatinine levels.  GFR is a calculated number based in creatinine.  Thus supplementing with creatine can falsely affect your GFR.  Simple Google search would tell you this.  Also, the foam iron absence of foam in your urine is more of a reflection of the force of your  stream than anything.  Relax.

And is that seriously Zits for your avatar?  SMH


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes im a sick kunt!


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Yes im a sick kunt!



Australian?


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 27, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Yes im a sick kunt!



If true, you will fit right in here.  

Re-read what Bricks said.  There was a long thread on another board where many of the members are old (but very experienced) fukks, about the same concerns you have.  It is not unusual to have low eGFR and other "bad news" from lab tests if you follow the life style.  Just training, absent any injury, causes muscle tissue damage that dumps chemical byproducts into the blood and urine you provide for a lab test.  Add in the increased protein + various supps some people use, and  ...........


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 27, 2021)

I have a benign kidney disorder caused by an untreated strep infection when I was very young. There is always blood and protein in my urine but kidneys work fine. My piss is foamy as beer out the tap.


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 27, 2021)

Thats too bad but no other symptoms other than foamy piss? It just freaks me out. I went for the cdl med card and got it for a year instead of 2 yrs because of that bad urine test so makes my record look bad. Fake phys assistant in an urgent care didnt even care to investigate into it more for me.

.... 
Doesnt everyone want to be a sick kunt? I used to be very ripped but that whole scare kinda made me back off from supps and heavy lifting. Been lifting at home cuz gyms closed but started going back 2 weeks ago and already making big progress. Add in a little cardio ill be ripped before mid april. Plan is to be a sick kunt and get all kinds of pussy!


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 27, 2021)

Im sure it exacerbates my hypertension but all my standard bloodwork is great otherwise.


----------



## Snachito (Mar 27, 2021)

I never really paid attention to kidney health as my lab results always looked good, but a good friend of ours had the same good kidney results then BAM, he had kidney issues just like that. This had me a little worried, as I didn't realize this could happen just like that without warning, I always thought there are little "warnings" that let you know something is going wrong. 

Then I watched something on youtube that Boston Lloyd blew out his kidneys, which didn't surprise me, but it saddened me a bit. He is a young guy that is going to need dialysis and a transplant soon and he is still thinking he is going to compete on day.

I've started looking into some kidney support supps, as I'm getting older so hopefully I can get on top of preventing kidney issues. These things that have happened have been a wake up call for me!


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 27, 2021)

What are good things to take for kidneys? I heard cranberry, anything else?


----------



## Snachito (Mar 27, 2021)

\I'm looking into a product that Palumbo sells it's called kidney support, it has different things in there that are supposed to be beneficial for kidney health, just still researching more reviews of it before I buy. It's a little pricey, but if it can help....


----------



## mugzy (Mar 27, 2021)

Phosphorus will impact kidneys, untreated diabetes and high blood pressure will pound the kidneys. 

Astragalus has been said to improve GFR.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 27, 2021)

I doubt there is much of anything needed for “kidney support” except ace inhibitors and blockers.  Ive been going to a nephrologist for almost 20 years.


----------



## Snachito (Mar 27, 2021)

That is what I was afraid of Gadawg, as I tried looking for prostate enlargement prevention supps and a doctor said nothing natural really works!!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Sep 26, 2021)

Snachito said:


> That is what I was afraid of Gadawg, as I tried looking for prostate enlargement prevention supps and a doctor said nothing natural really works!!


Medications are natural, its just a more refined product. Natural is bullshit in my honest to go gosh opinion


----------

